# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Nagły atak kichania

## Gosia

Mój znajomy często dosyć przechodzi nagłe ataki kichania. Zazwyczaj jest to 11 kichnięć. Czy to jakaś choroba?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój znajomy często dosyć przechodzi nagłe ataki kichania. Zazwyczaj jest to 11 kichnięć. Czy to jakaś choroba?


Moj 15-letni tez ma taka kichawice jak zacznie to kilkanascie razy,poszlam z nim do  alergolog a zrobili mu testy i okazalo sie ze jest uczulony na 4 alergeny. Takie kichanie co prawda rzadko mu sie zdarza wiec bylam bardzo zdziwiona kiedy lekarz mi oznajmil ze syn ma astme i musi brac bez przerwy leki , nawet jesli mu nic nie dolega tylko czasem sobie kichnie.Rzadko sie przeziebia ,rzadko ma katar a tu od razu astma. Czy same testy wystarcza by zdiagnozowac tak powazna chorobe? prosze o porade.

----------


## AnnMarie

Z tego co wiem, to przy diagnozie astmy, lekarz przeprowadza wstępny wywiad oraz badanie fizykalne, czyli dokładną obserwację chorego ( w tym zawiera się badanie palpacyjne - drżenia głosowe i opukiwanie oraz osłuchanie klatki piesiowej z uzyciem stetoskopu). Przede wszystkim powinien zwrócić uwagę na budowę klatki piersiowej i drogę i sposób oddychania.
Pytanie czy lekarz w ogóle zadał Państwu standardowe pytania, typu: 
Czy, jak często, kiedy wystepują napady duszności? 
Czy, jak często i kiedy występuje suchy kaszel? 
Czy kaszel jest w postaci napadowej? 
Czy występuje uczucie ciężaru w klatce piersiowej?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Padly takie pytania ze strony lekarza.Syn ma takie napady dusznosci przy wiekszym przeziebieniu z tym ze tylko raz w tym roku jakos na wiosne.Poszlam z nim do lekarza,dostal zastrzyk Hydrocortyzon na dusznosc i mu przeszlo.Na drugi dzien bylo prawie po chorobie zostal tylko katar.Intryguje mnie to podawanie lekow bez przerwy ,czy to jest naprawde konieczne nawet jesli syn jest zdrowy.Lekarz twierdzi zeby zapobiec rozwinieciu sie choroby nalezy profilaktycznie brac leki, ktore nie sa przeciez obojetne na zoladek, zwlaszcza u tak mlodego czlowieka.Prosze o porade.

----------


## AnnMarie

Moja sugestia, jest taka żeby wybrać się do innego specjalisty i skonsultować to. Jeśli to występuje wyłącznie przy przeziebieniu, to być może wystarczy po prostu unikać dymu papierosowego, alergenów roztoczy kurzu domowego i zwierząt futerkowych, aby zapobiec rozwoju astmy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wlasnie taki mialam zamiar zeby isc do innego lekarza  w ogole do innego miasta i skonsultowac to.Jedym z alergenow jest wlasnie kurz ,ktorego niestety nie da sie uniknac i alergeny spizarniane tzn.jest to niby jakis robaczek niewidoczny nawet pod mikroskopem ktory zamieszkuje spizarnie i trudno jest sie go pozbyc.Taka teorie wylozyl mi pan doktor.Tak naprawde to jest nas troje w domu alergikow,4-roletni syn,15-stoletni i ja.Wszyscy mamy postawiona diagnoze- astma.Dziekuje za podpowiedzi i pozdrawiam.Teresa.

----------

